# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق > ركن أشعار الزعيم >  >  ما قلته فى مجادعة مع هلالابى

## ود النتيفة

*وكتين النجم اتولى كاس مانديلا
شايفنو الهلال مندسى فوق الحلة
ومن داك الوكت فى النار دوام يتقلى
من ناس الدحيش الراية جات لى بلة
مريخ السعد مليان يمين دولابو
بالماس والدهب كاسات ومالى جرابو
وهلالكم دوام ياخوى بنتسلابو
ومن زمنا قديم مريخنا زت غلّابو

ومريخ الزمان فى النجمة باين وهجو
عايشين بى هناهو وننبسط بى لهجو
ويا هلالاب قسم ما بتلحقونا وتهجو
مريخ السعد اختوهو ساعة زهجو

اسياد من زمان ابوعنجة وابراهومة
وسيرتكم كمان ومن ها الوكت مهدومة
جماهيركم تئن مية سنة ومهزومة
ويوم القمة آلافكم  تمد قدومها

رشاشات كمان سموكم الاجداد
وعيانين يمين ما اظن تكونو شداد
وفى درب الفصاحة الليلة انتو جداد
وعند ساعة الكماج راقدين حمام وجداد

يا مهند اقيف والينا عز الدنيا
لا براشى الحكم لا بنيشو يوم بالبونية
وكاس افريقيا داك الباقى ليكم منية
جبناهو الدهب قدلة ورجالة وعنية

كاساتكم يمين من لجنة فى الخرطوم
وفالحين فى الكلام فى مدة القدوم
تفرحو بالغلب حتى ان هزمتو ام دوم
ومريخ السعد كاسات جمر مختوم

وفى مريخنا سمح القول وسمح النم
اسد افريقيا غلاب الفرق من جم
معروف فى المحاص وشعارو لون الدم
سيدك يا الهلال بحلف واقول حرّم

محمد صالح القول السمح إدّخرو
ماهو هلال شكر ولاهو جايب فخرو
مريخ السعد اوعاك تقارع صخرو
خليك فى الهلال نوام وطالع شخرو

يسجل فى الدرر بالكاش ومو بالدين
واليهو الهمام ما بعرفو سب الدين
جماهير الهلال تحلف تقول حادين
لا كاس لا فرح لا الليلة لا بعدين

من فوق السماء ناقتك تسوقها تنيخ
معروف من زمان متسيِّد التاريخ
 يا نجم السعد زعيمنا يا المريخ
ان وقف الهلال جنبك تشوفو فريخ

ما كوركت ما ناديت معاى الياس 
ما بتغلبنى يا مهند تشيل الكاس
مريخ السعد مالينى عز وحماس
وفد مريخى بى كل الهلال ينقاس

يا محمد اقيف وأسأل ابوك كمان
بقولك ها الهلال مالينا بالأحزان
نرنِّق لى الغلب وآخرتا البمبان
ومريخ السعد والعز يمين اخوان

ما بسكت يمين لكن مليت الكرشة
ومن سيرة الهلال اريت اضانك طرشة
ما بغلب بلا حكامو ياخدو الهرشة
او نسمع كمان ليهم رئيسكم ارشى

زعيمك يا البلد ما بعترف بى هليِّل
من دون الفرق ضبلان هزيل وقليِّل
مريخنا البطل فوق الضهارى بقيِّل
عدّال العوج والصف محل ما يميِّل

ماليين البلد فقراً معاهو قماحة
فالحين فى الكلام طولة لسان وفصاحة
خلوهو النجم فخراً يضوى الساحة
سناد الوطن افريقيا شال مفتاحة

بنوت الهلال فوق النجوم تتمنى
لاقيات من شعارو الحب ولون الحنة
حمرة خدّهن دليل حياهن سنة
والصفرة الدقاقة شعار جمال ومحنة
 
اتلمو البنات ومع مهند جونى
لميتو البننت قلتو اخير حوشونى
جايات يرغمن هاجت عليّا شجونى
احمر صر وباين شوف حمارا عيونى

بنوت الهلال قالن مناهن فينا
يغنن للنجم ويشكرن والينا
البت ان بقت زرقاء بتقوقى حزينة
بالحلا والحمارمناها تصبح زينة

من زمناً قديم تنسندو بالفتاو
وصوتكم فى الصفيح الفاضى عامل راو
وحرنتكم قديمة ماها جاتكم ناو
زى دحش العرب ما احتاجها قولة حاو
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*صح لسانك يا فارس دار جعل
بالجمبة :
شوقنا مطر
*

----------


## أسعد محجوب

*علي اليمين .. مافي إبداع أكثر من كده
تسلم البطن الجابتك يا ود النتيفة
يديك الف عافية
*

----------


## ود النتيفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr.abdelgalil
					

صح لسانك يا فارس دار جعل
بالجمبة :
شوقنا مطر



ههههههههههههههههه حبيييييييييييييييييييبنا الدكتور والله شوق مبالغة 
وينك يا رجل؟
*

----------


## ود النتيفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسعد محجوب
					

علي اليمين .. مافي إبداع أكثر من كده
تسلم البطن الجابتك يا ود النتيفة
يديك الف عافية



الجميل اسعد تكرم يا حبيب
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*ود النتيفة تب ما قصرت... سلمت يداك.
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
*

----------


## ود شندي12

*قصيده قمة في الروعه
                        	*

----------

